# Solved: iTunes 7.0 Registry Error



## ccastillowhs (Nov 23, 2006)

I get a registry error saying it can't open Quicktimeplayerapp/clsid. I was reading other forums about going into reg edit.exe, however It says there was an error while opening the key QuickTime keys. (The forums said to delete certain QuickTime keys) How do I get permission so I can delete those keys?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved you to Multimedia for more response 

First off, is this happening when you open iTunes and/or Quicktime? For either program its happening for, try uninstalling the software. Then, go to Windows Explorer | program Files, and delete the relevent folder, eg Quicktime/iTunes. Leave it in your recycle bin.

Restart and then install them again. Does the error message still come up? If so, which version of Windows are you running?

Regards

eddie


----------



## ccastillowhs (Nov 23, 2006)

Running Windows XP

I had to upgrade my itunes when I got a nano. But, when I try installing quicktime it gives me a message that says there is a registry error it cannot open quicktimeplayerapp/clsid.


----------



## ccastillowhs (Nov 23, 2006)

It is sort of like this person's problem:
http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/519273-solved-itunes-installation.html?highlight=iTunes+Error

However, I cannot find the thing he was talking about when he solved it.

I have administrator access.

To be more specific the error is that it couldn't open this key : *Hkey_local_machine/software/classes/quicktime/playerlib.quicktimeplayerapp/clsid*. Then it says "Please verify you have access to this key" or something around those lines.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ah, that's the one I was helping with 

If you go to Start | Run and type REGEDIT, and click OK. navigate to the following key, then click to highlight the clsid folder on the left:

Hkey_local_machine/software/classes/quicktime/playerlib.quicktimeplayerapp/clsid

Rightclick on the folder, and choose Permissions. Then click on Advanced. Make sure the following box is ticked:

Inherit from parent the permission entries that applies to all child objects.

The other thread user is running XP Pro, so the permissions may be different. I assume you're running XP Home.

eddie


----------



## ccastillowhs (Nov 23, 2006)

The box is ticked


----------



## ccastillowhs (Nov 23, 2006)

I've got it!

What you do:
You go to the key that's giving you the problem and give yourself permission to that key by right clicking it choosing permissions, click add and type "administrators" then click ok then click advanced and go to the owner tab, then give administrators permission, then click apply then ok. Remember that it is a folder so double click it to expand it. *This is the part I forgot.* Then click the clsid folder and repeat the steps to give your self permission to the key.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Great, glad to hear its all working :up:

You can mark this one Solved by clicking on Thread Tools at the top, and choosing Mark Solved


----------



## ervinllacuna (Sep 12, 2007)

HI,
I have the same problem as those posted above. I've done what's been instructed above but I'm encountering this error - can not open CLSID. Error while opening key.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\QuickTimePlayerLib.QuickTimePlayerApp\CLSID


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, ervinllacuna

Did you do all that ccastillowhs did, as in post 17? He encountered the same problem with access, but he did this:



> You go to the key that's giving you the problem and give yourself permission to that key by right clicking it choosing permissions, click add and type "administrators" then click ok then click advanced and go to the owner tab, then give administrators permission, then click apply then ok. Remember that it is a folder so double click it to expand it. *This is the part I forgot *. Then click the clsid folder and repeat the steps to give your self permission to the key.


Regards

eddie


----------



## mikey311 (Feb 3, 2008)

hey guys, so i tried doing all of this stuff, but it won't let me change permissions or anything, it says it's unable to change permissions and access is denied

any ideas?


----------



## tchang999 (Feb 27, 2008)

I tried the above as well. when I go to click on the area with the error in regedit (Hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run) I get an error that I do not have permission. I can't even click on it to grant myself permission. I can't believe iTunes can not address this as I have seen similar problems all over the internet.


----------

